# Lox anyone?



## joed617 (Jun 7, 2006)

2 salmon filets, 1lb Kosher salt, 1/4 lb of granulated sugar, 1/4 lb of brown sugar, 1/2 oz of each black pepper, allspice and ground ginger.
Place salmon skin side down and mix all the spices together and cover the salmon completly. cover and place in fridge for 18hours, remove from fridge and rinse well and pat dry. placeback in fridge uncovered for 12 more hours this will help dry it out some. heat up yer smoker between 90 and 100 deg. place salmon in skin side down for 15 to 20 minutes, shut down your smoker and leave in for 4 to 5 hours and "Do Not open to peek" If cooked over 100 deg the salmon with be soft and mushy. This is best done during the cooler months. Depending on the weather and how hot it is you may just want to use smoking chips. If your lid is down and your temp gauge is over 100 or close too it .. I'd forget about the lox for now and just make smoked salmon. I have made this and my wife loves it.


----------



## gremlin (Jun 11, 2006)

Joe 
do you mean shut off the heat element or just turn off the smoke and leave it 
I'm using a Bradley smoker and I can turn off the smoke seperate from the heat??
thanks


----------



## joed617 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey Gremlin, Turn the smoker and heat source off and don't even think of peeking.. This recipe is better done in cooler weather when you can control the heat between 90 deg. and not over 100 deg. 

Joe


----------



## gremlin (Jun 12, 2006)

Okay Joe.
That's what went wrong on the first try.....temp got up way to high and my obsession with peeking.....well I'm still workin on that 
Too used to cookin on the stove and in the oven I guess.
Thanks Joe


----------



## joed617 (Jun 12, 2006)

No Problem Gremlin,  I had the same problem at first also.. It's like one of those cheese cake recipes .. you can't open the door ..

Good luck,
Joe


----------



## az_redneck (Oct 28, 2006)

Let me see if I understand... You shut down the heat and let it sit for 4 hours? Won't the smoker get cold or do you crank it back up in intervals to bring it back up to 90'-100'?


----------



## joed617 (Oct 28, 2006)

Let me see if I understand... You shut down the heat and let it sit for 4 hours? Won't the smoker get cold or do you crank it back up in intervals to bring it back up to 90'-100'?

I would think it would depend on the temp in your neighborhood... If it's 90 deg out and the sun is beating on your black box the temp would be well over the 100 deg temp..


----------



## cabin (Jan 26, 2012)

Can you smoke the lox when the tempeture outside is 40 degrees?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 26, 2012)

YES!!


----------



## polishmeat (Jan 26, 2012)

lol just be careful:


----------



## cabin (Jan 27, 2012)

Are you aware of any butchers that would ship me good authentic kielbasa?

Thanks


----------

